# WHO Says No Link Between Glyphosate And Cancer.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well I will be danged....that is two huge blows against the greenie weenies in 2 days....they will be left babbling. I am sure they will somehow blame Donald Trump....you know, how his big money bought the results.  Now if we could get some relief against the EPA we could call it a heck of a week.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/article/2016/05/18/fao-find-link-human-cancer-food


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I would "like" multiple times if I could......every time i try, I keep chasing my tail


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I think it's a great victory but how does Donald Trump fit into this?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> I think it's a great victory but how does Donald Trump fit into this?


The greenie weenies are beginning to blame him for all current events that don't fit their agenda.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Vol said:


> The greenie weenies are beginning to blame him for all current events that don't fit their agenda.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I'm on several Mac forums and Facebook and I haven't seen that to be the case. I seen a lot of negativity towards him but I think it even be a little premature for even them to start that after all he has no real power as of yet.

I just saw where Trump has blamed the missing plane in Egypt on terrorist and they haven't even found the plane yet. Which may very well be true but it's a bit early to pass blame.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm not so sure it's too early to pass judgement based on what we've seen thus far in a historic context.....
They would blame Trump, Rubio, Kasich, Cruz and whatever person you throw out there with a "R" behind their name for whatever miss dealings they may or may not have had with any and everything on their agenda.......


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

This reminds me of the hormones that are now available to allow sheep to go into heat for more than once per year. Yes it is a hormone, and it even shows up in the meat, BUT...

*a person would have to eat 250,000 pounds of lamb* (yes you read that right) *to equal what just ONE month of birth control pills equates too!*

(Disclaimer: I have nothing against birth control pills or woman who so chose to do so, nor do I give hormones to my sheep, but I am not opposed to the practice. Just as we never gave hormones to our dairy cows, but I am not opposed to that either.Phew, political correctness disclaimers are a time-suck).


----------



## Three44s (May 21, 2016)

I tried to eat that much lamb in one setting but my pocket book ruptured ......... do you suppose my wallet got cancer .........

........... we could blame lamb for wallets getting cancer ............ probably get interview by Mr. Tingle (Chris Mathews of MSNBC)!

Three 44s


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Yes, you can get that from eating lobster too though there is no GMO or injected hormones in any of them either, though in Maine it is against the law to feed lobster to prison inmates once per week. (No joke)


----------

